# New A perm PLL algorithm



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

It's cool that you found this on your own, but this isn't new.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2011)

Not new. It's been on the PLL wiki page for a while.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

hmmm why hasn't anyone talked about it before?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 26, 2011)

This is fairly well known, I believe.
Edit: triple ninja'd argh.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

why haven't I seen anyone use this before? isn't it fast?


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> hmmm why hasn't anyone talked about it before?


 
Maybe because its not a big deal and the other one is a better alg. 
Also, Felik's used this alg to get his 30.88 single WR (former)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

I think Feliks used it in some former WR solve on a cube bigger than 3x3 (I think it was 4x4.)

I'll try to find the video now.

EDIT : Ninja'd.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 26, 2011)

oh yeah he said it was a wide a perm (t perm) and i was wondering whattheheck does that mean..... arghh, i didn't know this was already known....


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

There you go. :tu


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2011)

Wide J perm works too.
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 27, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> hmmm why hasn't anyone talked about it before?


 


rubiksarlen said:


> why haven't I seen anyone use this before? isn't it fast?


 


rubiksarlen said:


> oh yeah he said it was a wide a perm (t perm) and i was wondering whattheheck does that mean..... arghh, i didn't know this was already known....



A simple search for the alg yields multiple exact hits on the first page alone. 
"r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'"

You really need to search before making threads.


----------

